# Topics > Holograms >  Looking Glass Portrait, personal holographic display, Looking Glass Factory Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Looking Glass Factory Inc.

Home page - lookingglassfactory.com/looking-glass-portrait

"Looking Glass Portrait" on Indiegogo

"Looking Glass Portrait" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Looking Glass Portrait - Your first personal holographic display

Dec 2, 2020

----------

